# Strauss Polka Title



## scottlens (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi,

I have an Album that lists the title of a Polka by Strauss as "High Spirits Polka" but dosen't give the original German title and Opus. Can anyone help with provding this information as the aformentioned English translation dosen't show up much light on Internet searches.

Thanks in Advance

Edit: Further searching has turned up that this is probably referring to _Leichtes Blut Polka, Op.319_.


----------

